# Plant ID Help



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

Need help on these two plants.
The first plant is Bacopa but I dont know what variety. It is similar to Bacopa monnieri but pointed leaves.

Thanks in advance.

*Plant no.1*









*Plant No. 2*
Center plant with broad leaves.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Second one may be_ Staurogyne_ sp. 'Bihar' that hasn't really matured into growing leaves with teeth. Side shot?

Can you take the first one out and take a shot? Does it have an odor?


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

I was looking at APC plant directories and the 2nd plant looks like Hygro broad.

The first one is a look alike of Bacopa Monnieri. The stem, leaves structure and size are the same except the leaves are pointed while monnieri is rounded. 
Does Bacopa Japan grows looks like this when taller?


I'll take them both out the water for shots.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

'bold'? Could be that. 
Never seen the 'Japan' look like that. So, no odor? Is the first one brittle?


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> 'bold'? Could be that.
> 
> Never seen the 'Japan' look like that. So, no odor? Is the first one brittle?


Have not test if odor is present, yeah its brittle.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Even w/o testing the odor, I'd guess Bacopa caroliniana. It's the only Bacopa I can think of that has something of a pointed leaf shape, though this plant's leaves are somewhat more narrow than one might expect on average. Regardless, it's my best guess from the photos provided.

What Cavan's getting at is that B. caroliniana, true to its common name 'lemon Bacopa', has a decidedly citrus-like scent when crushed.

I'd also tentatively ID the other plant as Hygrophila sp. 'Bold', but there are a few members of the family that might have a similar appearance in various stages of growing.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

Here are the better pics out the water.
These are the best shots I can get form a smart phone.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That does look like _B. caroliniana_. Again, does it smell at all?


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> That does look like _B. caroliniana_. Again, does it smell at all?


No smell at all.

I thought caroliana has more rounded leaves?

I have monnieri which is more oval shape leaves, caroliana; more rounded and this plant, pointed at the end. They grow in the same tank.

This is my B. Caroliana looks like. The leaves are rounded and broader.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=124


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Hmm... could be that 'colorata' (not sure if that's also caroliniana). If not, I'm really not sure. Does look like a _Bacopa_. As always, leaf shape can be variable.


----------



## jetajockey (Nov 11, 2010)

What about bacopa japan?


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

DOUBLE post.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

I found this web and it looks like B Japan.
See last photo on this web.

http://www.aquariumlife.com.au/show...for-sale!-New-on-the-scene-!!-Bacopa-sp-Japan


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Could be. How does it grow for you?


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

That Australian web photo shows the plant more on yellow hue. I don't know if that's bec of the camera but mine is green. Some stems in the center where there is more light have deep green color.

Growth rate is normal medium just like B. monnieri and Caroliana. 
I love this plant.


----------

